# IQ Test



## Potty (Mar 8, 2012)

I've just spent the last hour completeing an online IQ test only to find that I have to pay for it at the end. Shows how clever I am, I should have suspected something when one of the questions was wrong (No it wasn't me getting it wrong, It was wrong wrong... I had to check.)


Anyone know a reliable, free and accurate IQ testing website? Just curious to see if I got smarts.


----------



## patskywriter (Mar 9, 2012)

Hey, look what I found when I googled "free IQ test": Free IQ Test - Fast, Free and Accurate Online IQ Test!

You're welcome.  ride:


----------



## Rustgold (Mar 9, 2012)

Free IQ Test - My IQ score is 137 - CLICK HERE to find out yours...

Btw: They're only about knowing how the systems work.  Saying that, some of the other quizzes look like fun.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Mar 9, 2012)

Some people will do anything rather than write.


----------



## Kyle R (Mar 9, 2012)

Free IQ Test - My IQ score is 144 - CLICK HERE to find out yours...

The geography questions don't accurately reflect IQ, as a person from Mars who didn't know earth geography wouldn't know them, but may still very well have a high IQ. Flawed test!


----------



## Rustgold (Mar 9, 2012)

Olly Buckle said:


> Some people will do anything rather than write.



Yes, because we're supposed to write 24/7.  No sleeping you wicked lazy sloths.


----------



## philistine (Mar 9, 2012)

If it's free, then it isn't going to be good.


----------



## IanMGSmith (Mar 9, 2012)

philistine said:


> If it's free, then it isn't going to be good.



Hey Phil, does that include sex? ...just kidding LOL


----------



## philistine (Mar 9, 2012)

IanMGSmith said:


> Hey Phil, does that include sex? ...just kidding LOL



Well, _caveat emptor_ certainly doesn't apply, but _actor_ on the other hand...

Stay safe.


----------



## CoinOperatedSpork (Apr 18, 2012)

I was forced to take one in High School. It took a full week. By the third day I was answering questions so I could go home. If anyone cares I got a 136. You can't do an IQ test in an hour.


----------



## Jon M (Apr 18, 2012)

Potty said:


> I've just spent the last hour completeing an online IQ test only to find that I have to pay for it at the end.


That's just their way of telling you you failed.


----------



## Kyle R (Apr 18, 2012)

Here are two guys reacting to my IQ level:

[video=youtube;SiMHTK15Pik]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SiMHTK15Pik[/video]

Oh, it's right, Nappa. 9,076, to be exact. *looks smug*


----------



## beanlord56 (Apr 18, 2012)

My IQ's the infinite space from here to the moon.


----------



## Potty (Apr 19, 2012)

beanlord56 said:


> My IQ's the infinite space from here to the moon.



...what? A vacuum?


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Apr 19, 2012)

Online IQ tests have an accuracy of - 100% ... With a standard deviation of about 100%. Or in other words, they lack the accuracy to shoot fish in a barrel.

If you want a real IQ test, approach someone in your city to do it. I got mine done (142) for under $50, and the ones done by people not only include the mental IQ, but it includes all of the psychomotor tests as well. Mine, and I don't think this is applicable to everyone, as the man who tested me is specialized in attention disorders, did ADHD tests and everything included.

Just a note - With my ADHD, my brain is only able to process at an IQ of 127. That's the benefit of going to someone real. They were also able to recommend medications (that I'm not taking, they basically recommended speed ), and natural things (meditation helps me focus, and there are others).

Get your IQ tested by someone, doing the online stuff inflates your IQ to a level that's not realistic, I know because my online IQ score was 168.


----------



## JosephB (Apr 19, 2012)

Elvenswordsman said:


> Get your IQ tested by someone, doing the online stuff inflates your IQ  to a level that's not realistic, I know because my online IQ score was  168.



Why bother? What's the benefit of knowing your IQ?


----------



## Jon M (Apr 19, 2012)

JosephB said:


> What's the benefit of knowing your IQ?


Cuz it makes us feel warm and fuzzy and super duper special.

duh.

Maybe if you had a higher IQ you'd understand.


----------



## JosephB (Apr 19, 2012)

Heh. I don't need to take a test. I already know I'm a genius.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Apr 19, 2012)

Intelligence Quotient - representative of ability to process information.

Guy who tested me to find mine - helps figure out how I can best utilize mine.


----------



## Kyle R (Apr 19, 2012)

Many people don't know that IQ scores not only reflect cognitive ability, but more specifically, your cognitive ability in relation to a standard group mean.

In other words, your IQ score is really a guage of how intelligent you are in a certain group, in relation to the others who have taken the same test.

On the news it was recently announced that a four year old girl scored 159 on her IQ test(!) That's one point below Einstein (160). It doesn't mean she's as smart as Einstein, but it does mean she's smarter than 99% of four year olds who have taken that same test.

I bet she _will_ be genius level in adulthood, or at close to it, though.

This is why you can have a 170 IQ in an online test. It doesn't necessarily mean you are Einstein, but it does mean that in comparison to the others who have taken the test (or in comparison to the set standard mean, often 100) you are in the top one percentile.

Fun facts!


----------



## JosephB (Apr 19, 2012)

Elvenswordsman said:


> Guy who tested me to find mine - helps figure out how I can best utilize mine.



What might he suggest you do?


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Apr 19, 2012)

Joseph, I posted above, but I guess here it goes - he suggested meds, which I guess have come a long way since they prescribed Ritalin (aka speed) to kids a couple years ago. I wasn't interested in that, so he taught me some methods in which people can lose the effects of adhd. Meditation, breathing exercises, and so on. It's more natural, I suppose.


----------



## JosephB (Apr 19, 2012)

What’s the connection between IQ and ADHD? How would those methods vary if your IQ was higher or lower?


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Apr 19, 2012)

There's no connection between IQ and ADHD except that I have ADHD, and an IQ. Everyone on the planet has "ADHD", just most don't have it bad. With my IQ, and the scores I get based on my reaction times (you'd have to get tested to know what I mean, and I can't explain it better), I have full-blown ADHD, although I still function (without meds) like someone with an IQ of 127.


----------



## JosephB (Apr 19, 2012)

In other words, you’re not doing anything differently now that you know your IQ – so you didn't really benefit from taking  the test.


----------



## Potty (Apr 19, 2012)

He has doubled the size of this thread by knowing his IQ? If he never got tested he never would have posted... goodness knows what else the butterfly effect may have had


----------



## elite (Apr 19, 2012)

I have no idea what my IQ is, and I don't want to find out. Putting a score on the thing I value the most can put my self-steem in jeopardy!


----------



## beanlord56 (Apr 19, 2012)

Potty said:


> ...what? A vacuum?



A quote from Wheatley.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Apr 20, 2012)

Sorry, next time I'll make sure to post any future threads I want to post in a single post, just to save space. And I'll do it all before any of you have asked a question. And no, Joseph, before you ask, the guy who tested me didn't teach me this trick.


----------



## Kyle R (Apr 20, 2012)

potty said:


> he has doubled the size of this thread by knowing his iq? If he never got tested he never would have posted... Goodness knows what else the butterfly effect may have had



Tomorrow's Headlines:

Killer cyclone destroys coastal village. Hundreds feared dead. Scientists blame forum posts.


----------



## JosephB (Apr 20, 2012)

Elvenswordsman said:


> And no, Joseph, before you ask, the guy who tested me didn't teach me this trick.



Heh. If he had, you would have at least gotten something for the 50 bucks you handed him.


----------



## garza (Apr 20, 2012)

I never needed an IQ test. Whenever I messed up when I was a kid my dad would look at me and say, 'You're a regular genius'.


----------



## Skodt (Apr 22, 2012)

Not everyone has ADHD. That would mean that the synapsis in everyones brain is misfiring. Which would mean that is normal brain function. If that is normal brain function, then there is no ADHD. Because it wouldn't have been known that the brain could work any other way. 

Saying that it seems to be increasing in children. Yet still the number is only around 8-10% of them.


----------

